# printer is performing another operation



## pndbrandel (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a Canon Pixma MX700 multifunction printer that I am running on Windows 7 Home Premium. I recently purchased some refilled ink cartridges from a 3rd party vendor, and ever since I get the error message "printer is performing another operation" and I can't ever print anything. I even purchased some Canon cartridges to replace the 3rd party ones in the printer but I am still getting this same message. My wife used to be able to print from he MacBook Pro but she gets the same message as well. If anyone can help us with this issue, we would appreciate it very much. Thank you.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Update drivers directly from Cannon Support -

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/suppo...ixma_mx_series/pixma_mx700#DriversAndSoftware

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

